# What kind of superpowers would you like to possess?



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Magically, you were given superpowers, what kind of superpowers would you like to have and why? Now, you could be a superhero or a supervillain. 

For me:

*Invisibility with the ability to pass through walls.* I'm quite a naughty person, so maybe I can just sneak on without anyone noticing me.

*Flying at supersonic speed.* No more waiting at airports!!

What about you?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Sometimes I think I'd like to be able to disappear entirely.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

To bring joy to people's hearts.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Klavierspieler said:


> Sometimes I think I'd like to be able to disappear entirely.


Who said that?..........................


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Cracked.com had a hilarious piece explaining why invisibility would be a terrible super power to have. In a nutshell: In order to see things, two things have to happen. First, light has to reflect off an object and hit your retina. Second, the images hitting your retina are received upside-down but righted by your brain.

If you're invisible, light is not reflecting off you, which is why people can't see you. But if light is not reflecting off you, then it's not hitting your retina, which means your brain is not receiving any visual information. So you can't see anything either. So when you're invisible, you're also blind.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Invisible people have visible lenses and retinas. If you keep your eyes open, you'll sometimes see a pair of retinas moving along about five feet off the ground. That's how you spot invisible people.

http://www.invisiblepeople.com/detection.html


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

The superpower to learn ALL the superpowers!

Or space-time manipulation. Virtually the same thing.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

cwarchc said:


> Who said that?..........................


Ralph Ellison? .........................................


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I would like to possess the cure for pollio.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Forte said:


> Or space-time manipulation. Virtually the same thing.


Well, that's easy, you just have to learn to dominate these babies:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

for me the superpower would be ............. to have the ability to do things so normally but with superpowers that no one notices.............


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Ondine said:


> To bring joy to people's hearts.


Then you're already super-powered! :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It might be nice to be telepathic so that I could communicate with my friends when they are far away, and the better to understand & empathise - but I would also like an emotion-muter switch so that I wouldn't be damaged by receiving violent thoughts.


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

I would love to be able to fly and join the people who need my help quickly... I don't like being far away from the people I care about.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Waterbending as in _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ and _The Legend of Korra_. The ability to control water absolutely, to control its momentum in any state, to control its form.

And I'd probably be a supervillain. :devil:


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Fly.

...................................................


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Superpowers I'd like to possess? To 'wish away' those who annoy me. Still, I do - sort of - have the option via this forum's 'ignore list'.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

I would like the ability to divide by zero. Not the most heroic of powers, but geeks everywhere would surely be envious.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Eschbeg said:


> I would like the ability to divide by zero. Not the most heroic of powers, but geeks everywhere would surely be envious.


YESS!! It seems that you already have the superpower of reading minds... 

That and flying.

As for invisibility, I'm just too afraid to be shoved/pushed around/gouged in the eyes by accident....

Of course, unless I could defy the laws of science and be able to pass through matter as well....


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Eschbeg said:


> I would like the ability to divide by zero. Not the most heroic of powers, but geeks everywhere would surely be envious.


This will be a super nerd comment. Believe it or not, in the same way you can "extend" the real numbers to the complex numbers in order to make sense of equations of the form x^2+1=0, you can also "extend" the real numbers in order to make sense of things like the division by zero: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel_theory


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

aleazk said:


> This will be a super nerd comment. Believe it or not, in the same way you can "extend" the real numbers to the complex numbers in order to make sense of equations of the form x^2+1=0, you can also "extend" the real numbers in order to make sense of the division by zero: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel_theory


Damn, one moore super power gone..............


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Theory can be very informative.... And fun, too! 

Did you know that, theoretically, black is not a color, though white is? 

(It has to do with the relation between light and color.... In short: in order for color to be present, there must be light. If the absence of light, then, there can be no color. Therefore, black is not a color. Even so, white, which is the presence of all color, is, in fact, a color, because it does not matter how many colors you combine to make another, so long as color itself in involved in the first place (e.g. Blue + Yellow = Green. Blue + Red + Green + Yellow = some other color. Etc.). So.... If all color = white, then white is a color. Color makes color.) 

And now I'm asking myself how I came to write about color on a classical music forum.... We need a thread for "geeky" stuff....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The only one I want is the power to go back in time and do things over, not forgetting what I learned the first time.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

To maintain my weight without any effort.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I like how often invisibility is being mentioned by blokes. I know why and I ain't judging anybody. Which superpower would I like to have? 

Invisibility! :devil:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Kieran said:


> I like how often invisibility is being mentioned by blokes. I know why and I ain't judging anybody. Which superpower would I like to have?
> 
> Invisibility! :devil:


I'd like to have it so I can steal things, I don't care about naked women.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> I'd like to have it so I can steal things, I don't care about naked women.


We can hunt in pairs, Crud: you steal their clothes and I hang around and enjoy it!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Skulduggery .... leaves me speechless!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Play guitar like Jimi.....................


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's a good one.. Ability to sprout any body parts from any surface and clone them..  From my favorite manga.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> Here's a good one.. Ability to sprout any body parts from any surface and clone them..  From my favorite manga.


You'll never pull off that outfit, though.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Actually you know, to be able to read minds would be a great superpower, though only if they think nice things about me... :devil:


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

I would like to have the ability to transform into a great composer and write masterpiece-compositions.. But hey, that's just me!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

The ability to control/create FIRE!!!!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Wait, wait.... Overnight, I was infused with such awesome superpowers, that I just NEED to tell (via this thread). 

I am now able, for example, to know what you are doing and where you are. 

As for YOU! Reading this right now? I will prove my superpowers to you. 

YOU... ARE CURRENTLY READING THIS VERY SENTENCE. AND YOU ARE ON TALKCLASSICAL.COM. 

See? Amazing powers. &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I wish to have the power, by my mind alone, to do or to have anything. Anything at all.

For my second superpower, one the Krell evidently didn't have -- the power not to fall asleep.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

peeyaj said:


> Magically, you were given superpowers, what kind of superpowers would you like to have and why? Now, you could be a superhero or a supervillain.
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


Please see my Avatar - I have all the superpowers.


----------

